# 519                                                      Turnips at 519



## WeiMoote (Dec 29, 2021)

Yep, they're buying at a ripe 519 Bells!

No fee necessary to enter town as well, but if you want to leave a tip, then go ahead.


----------



## mouthrat (Dec 29, 2021)

hello! may i come sell my turnips? my prices have been extremely low and i dont want them to go to waste. thank you! :)


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 29, 2021)

mouthrat said:


> hello! may i come sell my turnips? my prices have been extremely low and i dont want them to go to waste. thank you! :)


Ah, sure! Come in!! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021

Gates are open.


----------



## Milady (Dec 29, 2021)

hi! would love to come sell mine as well ^^


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 29, 2021)

Milady said:


> hi! would love to come sell mine as well ^^


Sure, come on in! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021

Ready whenever you are.


----------



## Milady (Dec 29, 2021)

WeiMoote said:


> Sure, come on in!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021
> 
> Ready whenever you are.


check your pm : )


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 29, 2021)

Milady said:


> check your pm : )


Ah, sorry! Still new at accepting people via Dodo Code. ^^;


----------



## Milady (Dec 29, 2021)

WeiMoote said:


> Ah, sorry! Still new at accepting people via Dodo Code. ^^;


no worries <33


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 29, 2021)

Gates are still open! I'm slowly getting the hang at handling these Dodo Codes. ^_^


----------



## Pokeking (Dec 29, 2021)

May I visit to sell my turnips? I just have one trip to make.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 29, 2021)

Pokeking said:


> May I visit to sell my turnips? I just have one trip to make.
> 
> Thank you for your consideration.


Sure, come on in! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021

Gates are open.


----------



## xara (Dec 29, 2021)

hi! i’d love to swing by if you’re still accepting visitors, please! i’ve only got one trip to make. 

what’s your preferred tip, btw? nmt, bells, tbt, wishlist items? <3


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 29, 2021)

xara said:


> hi! i’d love to swing by if you’re still accepting visitors, please! i’ve only got one trip to make. ☺
> 
> what’s your preferred tip, btw? nmt, bells, tbt, wishlist items? <3


I'll take anything. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021

Gates are open.


----------



## xara (Dec 29, 2021)

WeiMoote said:


> I'll take anything.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 29, 2021
> 
> Gates are open.



sounds good! i’m omw.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 29, 2021)

Turnip prices are about to change over to the afternoon prices, so gonna close up now.

Many thanks to those who visited!


----------

